# Venezuela Is Now More Dangerous Than Afghanistan



## longknife (Dec 30, 2012)

War News Updates Editor [Canadian] posts this surprising piece. I thought a state strictly controlled by a dictator like Chavez who seems to be on his last legs] would better control their population.I was also under the impression Venezuela had strict gun control.

From The Telegraph



> Venezuela, the most violent country in South America, recorded a new high of 21,692 murders this year along with a surge in kidnappings, prison riots and random shootings.
> 
> The number of victims was up by 12 per cent from last year when there were 19,336 deaths, the Venezuelan Violence Observatory said in its annual report.
> 
> ...


Read more ....Venezuela murder rate soars - Telegraph 


> My Comment: Some of these stats are "eye-opening" ....
> 
> .... There are more murders in Venezuela than in the United States and the 27 countries of the European Union combined. In Caracas the murder rate is more than 200 per 100,000 inhabitants.
> 
> Here is another 'eye-opening' stat .... total NATO casualties in over 11 years of war in Afghanistan is  3,245.  Coalition casualties in operation Iraqi Freedom were 4,804


----------



## waltky (May 29, 2013)

Granny says dey was prob'ly fightin' over a stripper...

*US officials injured in shooting at strip club in Venezuela*
_Thu, May 30, 2013 - Two officials from the US embassy suffered gunshot wounds early on Tuesday during an altercation at a strip club in Venezuelas crime-ridden capital, police and US Department of State officials said. Their injuries were not considered life-threatening._


> The circumstances of the shooting were unclear, with conflicting reports over whether it happened inside or outside the Antonella 2012 nightclub.  Police said the two US officials were shot following a brawl inside the club, which is in the basement of a shopping center in the upper-middle-class Chacao neighborhood of Caracas. A woman who works at the club said the two men got into a fight with each other.
> 
> The clubs Twitter account features racy photographs of nude or scantily clad women pole dancing, posing inside cages or reclining on beds. The text under one photograph invites visitors to come and watch the clubs sexy show.   Apparently, it was a fight originating in a nightspot where these people were attacked, and shots were fired at them and they suffered gunshot wounds, police spokesman Douglas Rico told TV channel Globovision at the health clinic where the victims were taken.  He said one was shot in the leg and abdomen, and the other was shot in the abdomen.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 13, 2014)

The Venezuelans are coming!, the Venezuelans are coming!...

*Wealthy Venezuelans Fleeing South America Want to Buy Homes Here*
_March 13, 2014   As unrest continues in their homeland, the remaining wealthy residents of Venezuela have fixed their gaze largely on the Florida real estate market and some in New York._


> About 13 people died in violent street rallies, according to Venezuela's Attorney General Luisa Ortega. But opposition groups say the number of dead is higher.  "Venezuelans are transferring full families, so it's not about amenities for them," said Jacky Teplitzky, a real estate broker with Douglas Elliman. "They want to be close to good schools and areas where they can shop for groceries. It's not so much the luxury but about quality of life and community."
> 
> A wave of anti-government demonstrations has been sweeping through Venezuela since early February, but Teplitzky said interest in her services by Venezuelans increased by 10% in the last six months. Demonstrators complain about record inflation and shortages of staples.  "This wave of Venezuelans are being forced out because there's no food and because there's long lines to get basic supplies," Teplitzky told MainStreet. "They will buy properties for under a million and they like Florida because the purchase price is lower and yet Miami is still a high end market."
> 
> ...


----------

